# السيف البتار وايقونة المسيح ضابط الكل



## apostle.paul (8 سبتمبر 2012)

*الجهل مش غلط لكن تعليم الجهل هو قمة الخطأ والاصرار عليه هو كارثة والاصرار عليه بعد التعلم بانه جهل هو كارثة الكوارث

لما يفتى انسان بلا علم ولا عقل ولا يجد من يردعه فنحن كما قال الفنان عادل امام فى فيلم عمارة يعقوبيان " احنا فى زمن المسخ "


واحد سايب كل حاجة وبيعمل بمواضيع بصور

ايقونة المسيح ضابط الكل

تتعالى نشوف هو بيقول ايه علشان نضحك سوا
*


> *اشارة القرون
> 
> 
> 
> ...


* 


هو اصلا ميعرفش ايه العلامة اللى المسيح عاملها باديه

فايد المسيح معمولمة برسمة اختصار كلمتى " ايسوس بخرستوس "

كاتب بايده اربع حروف ICXC

**هوضحها بصورة اوضح*



*The fingers spell out “IC XC”, a widely used four letter abbreviation of the Greek for Jesus (IHCOYC) Christ (XPICTOC). It is by the name of Jesus that we are saved and receive blessings*




*السيف البتار ماشى بنظام متفتى كتير ممكن تصيب فى مرة 
*


*
*

*الاضحوكة الثانية*
*الحية النحاسية كجزء من لباس البطريرك والاسقف

بيقول ايه عنها
*


> *كل  ما سبق ذكره يؤكد بأن يسوع هو صاحب الرقم 666 لأنه استخدم إشارة عبد  الشيطان وفقد عينه اليمني عند الصلب  والكنائس تستخدم المثلث ذات العين  الحارسة والتي تشترك بها مع عبدة الشيطان .
> .
> 
> 
> ...


*شوفتوا الابحاث الىل متخرش المية 

فظيع الراجل دا*

*بما انك من رواد موقع سان تكلا اللى انت ومنتداك ميعرفش غيره عليه كتاب للقمص اشعياء بيدرس فى الكلية الاكليركية عن ملابس الكهنة

بيقول ايه بقة
**          العكاز:          *

                    أو عصا      الرعاية –      ويعلوها شكل حيتين معدنيتين للإشارة إلى الحية النحاسية التي رفعها موسى في      البرية لكي تنقذ من ينظر إليها. 



*
الرابط*


*يعنى عصا الرعاية بتمثل الحية النحاسية التى رفعها موسى فى البرية وكل من ينظر اليها يشفى*

*طيب وعند اخواتنا الروم بتمثل ايه؟*
*دا من موقع خاص لاخواتنا الروم*
*العكاز:*
*عصا الرعاية: عصا طويلة من المعدن أو الخشب تعلوها حيتان يتوسطهما صليب       صغير وتبدي حقوق الأسقف الرعائية وسلطته الروحية. وتشير إلى عصا موسى  التي      تحولت إلى حية وأكلت حية كهنة فرعون. وكذلك إلى الحية النحاسية التي  رفعها موسى      في البرية.
 يدفعها الشماس إلى الأسقف ويقول: "عصا قوة يرسل لك الرب من صهيون فتسود فيما      بين أعدائك" "عصاك وعكازك هما يعزيانني".
 فمن ناحية يستلهم آلام الرب وارشاده ويتكل عليه ومن ناحية أخرى هو بعصا الرب      يؤدب ويسوس الكنيسة.**الرابط*​
​


*مش عارف اسال بدل متفتى

يبقى المسيح فى ايقونة ضابط الكل دلالة حركة اصبعه يعنى ايه يا سيف يا هجاص قصدى يا سيف يا بتار

يعنى ايسوس بخرستوس 
يعنى يسوع المسيح

وعصا الرعاية للاب البطريرك محطوط ليه عليها حيتين

رمز الحية النحاسية التى رفعها موسى فى البرية والتى رمز لربنا يسوع المسيح الذى قال " كما رفع موسى الحية هكذا ينبغى ان يرفع ابن الانسان "

لى سؤال عبدة الشيطان حاطين ليه فى رموزهم رمز هلال؟؟؟؟
*
*



 Star                 and Crescent Represents                 the moon goddess Dianna and the "son of the                 morning", the name of Lucifer in Isaiah 14:12. 
                Witchcraft uses it the way shown and Satanism turns it in the                 opposite direction. *​


----------



## أَمَة (8 سبتمبر 2012)

​ 
الكلام المكتوب فوق الأيقونة يشير الى الجهل بعلم الأيقونات.
الشكل المرسوم به اليد ليس رمزا إختاره المسيح حسب إدعاء كله تدليس. إنما هو إشارة الى أحرف IC XC اليونانية *كما سبق وذكر الأخر ابوسل بول *التي تعني يسوع المسيح ، وهي اشارة التبريك التي يستعملها الكاهن في الكنيسة ليبارك الشعب بإسم يسوع المسيح.​
 
*السبابة* منتصبة تمثل *حرف* *I*​تتبعها *الوسطى* منحنية تمثل *حرف ** C *​ثم *الإبهام والبنصر *شبهمتشابكان يمثلا *حرف X*
واخيرا *الخنصر *(المفروض ان يكون منحنيا مثل الوسطى) يمثل *حرف C*​ 
وهكذا يكون عندنا* IC XC ، *الأيقونة التالية أكثر وضوحا للأصابع، ونرى فيها إنحناء اصبع الخنصر.​ 




​ 

الرمز الوحيد الذي أختاره المسيح لنفسه ولأتباعه هو الصليب الذي مات عليه ليرفع عنا خطية الموت ويصالحنا مع الآب السماوي. وكل من ينكر الصليب لا خلاص له.​ 


لوقا الأصحاح 9 العدد 23 وقال للجميع: «*إن أراد أحد أن يأتي ورائي فلينكر نفسه و**يحمل صليبه كل يوم ويتبعني.*​ 




لوقا الأصحاح 14 العدد 27* ومن لا **يحمل صليبه ويأتي ورائي فلا يقدر أن يكون لي تلميذا.*​​​


----------



## ++Narawas++ (8 سبتمبر 2012)

*صورة الشيطان اللي حطها المسلم تطعن في دينه قبل ماتطعن في ديننا
الهلال رمز الإسلام  موجود في الصورة

مع الأسف مراهقين 
*


----------



## Basilius (8 سبتمبر 2012)

طيب يا عم الهجاص 
بالنسبه للهلال و النجمه اللي موجودين في الصوره اللي جبتها سيادتك 
ده معناه انك عابد للشيطان 
ودينك مأخوذ من رموز عبادات شيطانيه 
وده بنفس منطقك الشيطاني و جهلك 
اما عن رسمه الاصبع لرب المجد يسوع المسيح فهو وكما قال الاخوه ليس رمزا اختاره المسيح انما هو اختصار لاسم " ايسوس بخرستوس " 
بطل شرب بول بعير كتير هيلحس عقلك


----------

